# Irma Thread



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Looks like we may get hit again. Cat 5 right now. Unfortunately, my wifes folks are stuck in St Croix right in its path. They left trying to get out till the last minute and now are stuck and have to ride it out. At least they rented a house up in the hills that is very solidly constructed and arent at a hotel on the beach. Prayers would be appreciated. I hope the storm calms down before it hits the US.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Oh wow. . . prayers for your wife's parents safety along with everyone else in her path.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

prayers for your folks


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Looks like we may get hit again. Cat 5 right now. Unfortunately, my wifes folks are stuck in St Croix right in its path. They left trying to get out till the last minute and now are stuck and have to ride it out. At least they rented a house up in the hills that is very solidly constructed and arent at a hotel on the beach. Prayers would be appreciated. I hope the storm calms down before it hits the US.


prayers from here for your wife's family and everyone in it's path


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts all the way around. 

Sounds like the Caribbean is going to be hit very soon.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Prayers and positive thoughts all the way around.
> 
> Sounds like the Caribbean is going to be hit very soon.


Tomorrow morning at 8 is what the in laws said. They called before the island shut down the electricity and cell towers ahead of the storm. No communication from here on out.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Just read the Virgin Island proclamation. They are confiscating all weapons, ammo, and explosives from citizens before Irma hits. The excuse is that the police/military might need more.
What. Are they going to shoot at Irma?
I hope they're all right Louis. Prayers for your family.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

A friend of mine called from Homestead yesterday, just north of Miami. Our now excommunicated member, Readytogo is also in Homestead.

Friend and husband have a brand new travel trailer and live in a former retirement community with individual mobile homes. The travel trailer is an hour away in Tampa, getting some repair work done. They are going to wait to see how the storm goes before making any decisions. 

Me? I would have gone to Tampa, gotten the trailer, and been heading out today! According to her, it sounds like it won't be too bad. I think she listens to different news than I do. :dunno:


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

OK. Prayers for Ready, too.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Sending prayers to those in the path of hurricane Irma, we are thinking of you all from Australia. 

From what we are seeing of the news here it is a category 5 and shaping up to be one of the largest. Hoping it heads seaward instead of landward.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

I have friends in Florida. They'll keep me updated on their status.
Keep safe, everyone!

www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/hurricane-irma-record-atlantic-ocean-category-5-track-forecast-path/


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

ZoomZoom said:


>


My apologises, but I have to laugh at this one.  I really don't wish for anyone to have to go thru hurricanes, especially one of Irma's massive size. And with Florida being narrow as it is, there just doesn't seem to be any escaping its path. My heart goes out to the one that are and will be touched by this storm.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Danil54 said:


> My apologises, but I have to laugh at this one.  I really don't wish for anyone to have to go thru hurricanes, especially one of Irma's massive size. And with Florida being narrow as it is, there just doesn't seem to be any escaping its path. My heart goes out to the one that are and will be touched by this storm.


Agreed. It was meant as a joke. It's just that Florida seems to always get the bad ones.

I have 14 relatives in it's path (if it goes up Eastern FL) and hope the best for them and all people in whatever path Irma takes.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a cousin in Jacksonville. She is waiting to see the direction of travel before leaving. They live in a motor home so are pretty well set to leave on short notice. Being as far north in FL getting out shouldn't be a big deal. They want to wait a bit longer before leaving so they k ow which way to go, up into Georgia or west to family in Mississippi. Too early to tell that yet.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

Saint Petersburg area. Nothing much-the usual dead calm and limp breezes that come before heavy weather. Governor Skeletor is making the usual odd comments he does so nothing new on the horizon there. Price gouging has already begun and I am staying clear of food stores and lumber yards. I have heard from friends it is already getting weird in those places. 

Best wishes to those on the eastern coast-this thing surprised me by moving back that way. I suppose that big high pressure area in the Atlantic no longer has much influence on Irma. There will be heavy rain all over the bulk of the state and that will be no help as the ground is already soggy and dents deeply when you walk on it-won't take much to have problems. 

Hope the islands come through this without horrific casualties-hard to say.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

My friend and her husband have decided to leave Homestead and head inland to a relatives home in the Carolinas tomorrow. I am glad to hear that, but me, I would have been gone already.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

please everyone in irma's way evacuate now , thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Just read the Virgin Island proclamation. They are confiscating all weapons, ammo, and explosives from citizens before Irma hits. The excuse is that the police/military might need more.
> What. Are they going to shoot at Irma?
> I hope they're all right Louis. Prayers for your family.


I had to go look this up. They are scratched off of our 'after retirement vacation list'. With all the stuff the virgin island nat guard is being investigated for the population needs to be armed.

https://www.redstate.com/streiff/20...ing-private-weapons-ammo-hurricane-irma-hits/

Virgin Islands National Guard (V.I.N.G.) during a Government House press conference on Tuesday, revealing that following a yearlong investigation by the National Guard Bureau (N.G.B.) which is still ongoing, rampant sexual assault, harassment, assault, sexual intercourse for employment (quid pro quo) and fraud were found to be commonplace at the Virgin Islands National Guard for years


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/weather/hurricane/article171653142.html


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep. Don't go there. 
But, hey, you can always go Amish. I'll introduce you.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Yep. Don't go there.
> But, hey, you can always go Amish. I'll introduce you.


I'll be there in a heartbeat if I can talk hubby into it. Can they teach me how to make cheese? I really suck at it!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

AmishHeart said:


> Yep. Don't go there.
> But, hey, you can always go Amish. I'll introduce you.


Wait! If I sign up can I be the head of the Amish Mafia?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Amish Mafia and the Amish pimp my buggy stuff was made up. Sorry.
But it was funny. And the Escaping Amish show was downright mean. Mose Gingrich came from our community and is a nutcase.

But Teri can make lots of cheese and butter. Only thing is, they're not fond of goats. Prefer jersey cows.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Well, Irma has passed by St Croix without a direct hit so my in laws are fine. Fingers crossed for FL and prayers for the islands that were hit or are in the path.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*10 dead so far in the islands*

Irma has more than a day before it hits Florida, but anyone who is paying attention knows this will be the worst storm to hit there, maybe ever.

I know people who are not evacuating!

I predict that more than 1000 people will die. I sure hope I am wrong, but just in my little world, I know several people who live there who are not leaving, but have the ability to do so.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Amish Mafia and the Amish pimp my buggy stuff was made up. Sorry.
> But it was funny. And the Escaping Amish show was downright mean. Mose Gingrich came from our community and is a nutcase.
> 
> But Ter*r*i can make lots of cheese and butter. Only thing is, they're not fond of goats. Prefer jersey cows.


Me and the goats are a package deal. But I could cheat to learn to make cheese. I've got butter down. I love fresh butter! I like the jerseys too, just don't need or have anything to do with -+6 gallons of milk a day.


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

Talked to a guy yesterday, said his aunt and uncle were down there heading north, both interstates north bound at about a 5 mph clip, gas is scarce, as well as water. Stopping for either would take hours for sure.

Just what he was saying, any confirmations on how it is going down there?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Apparently its headed straight to Atlanta. You should see the grocery stores here. Mad house. Home depot is out of generators . Gotta love last minute preppers. Most people are still oblivious though.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

My cousins complaining about having to pack up her camper and leave centeral Fla. She sent me this.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

As of 3:03 p.m. Friday near Saint Petersburg it is mostly weird with scattered rationality. The eastern coast and central area of Florida most surely needs to get out or get in something very very solid. Over here it looks to be nothing worse than a hard blow and rain that comes in the winter-so far. 

I had a sheriff deputy stop by and tell me to leave and I thanked him and he left. Not going as it is silly at this point and in this location. Skeletor has scared hell out of people and the drama queens on the weather channel have done their bit as well. I-95 and I-75 may as well be parking lots at this point-I seem to remember a time when they closed the southbound lanes to entering traffic and used them as northbound to get people out of here-maybe Charlie? Been a few years. 

This is NOT a storm to be taken lightly but some of the histrionics are getting tiresome. Oh-splain this to me...why are all the frozen pizzas sold out??? If the power goes and the gas is off...err...Sterno? Zippos? Weird. Serge Storms would have a field day with this..

Be safe and use your head about this storm.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Taken today at a Walmart in NC.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Be safe Fossil and let us know how things turn out.


I am good-saw the deputy sitting down the way with lights flashing and figured 'what the heck' and took him a plate of barbecue, some beans, corn and some rolls. I figure his spine has to be jammed up to his brain stem by now and likely bored to tears. He was thrilled and last I saw he had a good smear of babie on his mug. Better than donuts.

I have a feeling this thing is going to hit hard and fizzle out over Lake Okeechobee as it is a large heat sink. Hopefully. I am surely subject to be wrong but that is generally the way these storms work down here. Those at the initial onset of landfall are going to be hurt badly.

This is a bastard of a storm but I have hunch it will fall apart pretty quickly.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


>


That's funny! Coincidentally I bought a 30-06 today and a couple of boxes of ammo. I talked to the guy about Irma while the purchase took place. We won't get anything more than wind and rain. Rifle was on sale and so was the ammo + 5% military discount! Score!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

75 through Atlanta is a parking lot.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> 75 through Atlanta is a parking lot.


That made me think of the Walking Dead poster. Also Atlanta, GA.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> 75 through Atlanta is a parking lot.


Right now traffic seems about normal according to traffic cams.














North and South of Atlanta anyway


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Good information in this video from a weather man.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I must say I'm surprised that my county is taking refugees, I'm sure their won't be many but we are quite a ways from Florida and don't really have the facilities. I think most of them are going to families that are taking them in. They will probably go home more ******* than they were before.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Well my daughter's home is not out of the woods but is out of the the bullseye.

However I have a friend on the beach near St. Pete. Heard from him an hour ago. He's headed for higher ground.

Here's a live stream from TWC. Don't know if this will embed though.

Well I'll be. It did.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

My grandparents lived north of Naples in North Port. I spent a lot of summers there as a kid. The road would flood with heavy rains back then and it's much larger (paved) now. I remember one storm that had gators and ducks swimming in the street. I hope whoever has the house now doesn't get flooded. I love that house.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Irma finally decided to turn north, and the news I saw just now showed it just east of Key West and headed up the coast.

Alabama is hosting evacuees at the Talladega Superspeedway, and gas stations are running out of gas in some spotty areas of Alabama and Tennessee -- combination of refineries offline in Houston and demand from Floridians, I guess.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Sister in Land O Lakes, near Florida. She just moved there last month from Wisconsin. Not even totally unpacked yet.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Just sitting here watching Irma hit Florida..


Maybe someone can tell me why the Power companies don't shut off power in those areas, 

I'm watching live wires falling and blazing away, with what looks like a lightning party.
Seems very dangerous, and more damage with the sparking and burning.

Just curious ...:dunno:



Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> Just sitting here watching Irma hit Florida..
> 
> Maybe someone can tell me why the Power companies don't shut off power in those areas,
> 
> ...


I was wondering that when I was watching video of Harvy. Video of houses flooded almost to the roof but porch lights still on. Pictures of people in their house with the kitchen lights and clocks on the stoves still on.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> This is just a guess but, if you are on a life saving medical device and the lines go down it is a tragic storm caused death. If the power company shuts off the power to a customer in good standing it is a law suit.


That's when you start talking about personal responsibility. If you know a major storm is coming and you NEED electricity you need to leave or have back up power.

Perhaps if the power was scheduled to be turned off more people who should evacuate, would. Make them uncomfortable before they become endangered.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We also keep charged marine batteries and inverters for my husband's back up medical. Also cigarette lighter run nebulizer for the car.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Have some good friends in the Tampa Bay area. Their bug out plan all along has been to take their well-stocked cabin cruiser into the Gulf. Faced with Irma, they buttoned up their house launched their bug out plan Thursday afternoon. Set sail Friday afternoon. They're planning to thread the needle between Irma and Katia, then head south in Irma's southwestern wake. They hope to dock again before Jose becomes an issue, but they're prepared to run west behind Katia if it comes to that.

We've been talking a bit via ham radio...as of Sunday afternoon their time, they're doing well. Choppy seas, but nothing too worrisome. They can actually do about three weeks on the boat if they manage their supplies well.

I always thought they were a little whacky in using a boat for emergency prep, but it's starting to look like I'm just another clueless land lubber.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> We also keep charged marine batteries and inverters for my husband's back up medical. Also cigarette lighter run nebulizer for the car.


I have the car plug but also a battery for the nebulizer I carry in my back pack. I also have one of the finger 02 sensors. If the oxygen level drops below 92 it can cause vision and heart problems.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Something bad happened in the Keys. Reports are preliminary but they requested an immediate humanitarian flight be sent to the Keys... and bring body bags.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Sister evacuated from near Tampa to northeast of Orlando.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am wondering how Meerkat and readytogo faired in the storm.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Son and his family live in Georgia. Heavy rain, wind around 40 MPH. Lost power yesterday afternoon. As of this morning power is still out. DIL is glad they bought collapsible water containers AND that they don't use cloth diapers! 

No generators running in the neighborhood. Tells me either it's rare they lose power or owning a new car is higher priority then a generator?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

We were supposed to get some of it in Atlanta but it was just a little rain and wind. It made potty training the new puppy a headache but thats it.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

All the hoo haw is over now. Power went out Saturday evening at 9;15 and returned at 8:30 Thursday night. Went out again Friday evening for an hour or so and came home at 12;30 this afternoon and five Missouri Power trucks were on my street-they were replacing the transformer that I am guessing was weakened by all the voltage surges-a thing that may be going on for a while. 

The rain was FAR less than a typical bad thunderstorm, the wind was not all that bad but the continual sawing back and forth snapped a lot of power lines. A crew out of Ontario, Canada were the ones that got mine initially up and running. That had to be a miserable ride all the way down here!!!

Damage was light for the most part-people who ignored common sense lost awnings and the usual vinyl siding destruction is evident. I wonder why that crap is not outlawed as it is a joke at best. I have an old Honda 2000 generator which was faithful as a puppy to keep the fridge and light stuff going. Bought four bags of ice total to toss in the fridge overnight as even though it is a quiet generator i was NOT going to subject the neighbors to that racket all night long. Water never went off so danced quickly in cold showers-maybe ten a day as it was hot and very humid. That deputy i gave the barbecue to swung by in his own car yesterday and brought me a sixer of Labatt's Blue. it do come around..

On the media side of things-the Weather Channel should be removed from broadcasting-bunch of drama ninnies. The local channels did their best to stir their hype but it was laughable. It became obvious that the storm was weakening after it hit Naples and yet they refused to let go of the drama. They kept injecting scenes from the Miami area and not labelling them as such to what-boost their ratings? Dumb asses. Best thing anyone could do down here is buy a barometer and learn how to properly read the thing.

Other than that life goes along..


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Water was real important and we found out we didn't have a plug for generator for well. But we made thru. 

Had some trees down and took 1 gallon bathes. Wet and soap up then rinse don't waste water getting wet at first. Still have soem trees to pick up later.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

AmishHeart said:


> Also cigarette lighter run nebulizer for the car.


We jus got a portable nebulizer that runs of either a wall wart or 2xAA. It's not as powerful as the bigger ones but it's good for emergencies or just a quick dose without having to setup the larger machine.
It's in the family BOB.

Just went through a 3 day storm here but nothing too bad. Luckily power didn't go out.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

This is how communities should show their appreciation and thanks.

http://constitution.com/florida-wom...en-line-something-unbelievable-wake-irma/rma/.

"See this line? All these ladies waited in line tonight to take loads of linemen's laundry home," Jennifer Taylor Koukos wrote in the Facebook post.

"'One lineman asked me what those ladies were standing in line for,' she continued. 'When I told him they were waiting to be given laundry, with a look of sheer disbelief he said, "You gotta be kidding me." What a great night.'"


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

terri9630, I saw many acts of kindness during the days after Irma. The electrical linemen were brought drinks and food, they were fed lunch by a couple of groups. We live in the northern part of Florida, 100 miles between the Atlantic and the Gulf. Very rural so not "too many" crazies. 
Few things I noticed was how soon the gas stations ran of of gas, I mean like 3 days before the storm hit. Another thing is that all those days without power all the stores threw loads of meats and produce away. Many just now getting their power back, 8 days after. 
All and all everyone took it all in stride. Our summer PM storms get kinda rough too...

Jack


----------

